

Elasticsearch as a NoSQL Database (2013) - brasetvik
https://www.found.no/foundation/elasticsearch-as-nosql/

======
freshhawk
Thank you brasetvik! I literally decided to use Elasticsearch in this way this
morning for a project but had that "this seems like a great solution given my
requirements but what if I'm missing some unknown unknown" feeling. Since I'm
starting implementation on this today I appreciate your timing.

~~~
brasetvik
Happy to help!

I posted it since NoSQL was a hot topic in the 1.0 thread.

If you're uncovering unknown unknowns, these can also be of interest:

\- [https://www.found.no/foundation/elasticsearch-in-
production/](https://www.found.no/foundation/elasticsearch-in-production/)

\- [https://www.found.no/foundation/elasticsearch-from-the-
botto...](https://www.found.no/foundation/elasticsearch-from-the-bottom-up/)

------
saryant
We use Elasticsearch as an index in front of Neo4j but also as a NoSQL
database. Free-form search is still the big draw for us but treating it as a
database has worked really well so far.

There are a few things that bug me about ES (the bulk update API format...).
Other than that it's been a big success for us and the found.no blog posts
about it were a big help.

